# Basement Equipment



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

About time. Here's the list:

Samsung Plasma 50 inch 550
Onkyo TX-SR 706
Emotiva XPA-3
PS3
Paradigm monitor 9 V.4
CC-290 V.5
ADP-170 V.4
PS 1000 V.3 (I can't believe i'm still using this thing! it's great!)


----------

